# Skyline or new M3



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Which would you rather have, the new 08 M3 or new 08 Skyline?:dunno:
I don't know why but I really like that new Skyline


----------



## The Bee (Feb 5, 2004)

tough choice for you.
For us, it's easy... no Skyline in US.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

The Bee said:


> tough choice for you.
> For us, it's easy... no Skyline in US.


Coming to America in 08


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

The Bee said:


> tough choice for you.
> For us, it's easy... no Skyline in US.


The Infiniti G is the rebadged Skyline. We just don't get the GT-R...yet!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

stylinexpat said:


> Coming to America in 08


It won't be the same for the US though.

It will most likely have less power and be regulated to US standards.

:thumbdwn:


----------



## The Bee (Feb 5, 2004)

BlackChrome said:


> The Infiniti G is the rebadged Skyline. We just don't get the GT-R...yet!


You know full well the G is not the same as the GTR, which is the focus of discussion in this thread.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

I would, oddly, rather have a 135i than a M3. Yes, I am nuts.


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

^ thats just weird


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

ed325i said:


> I would, oddly, rather have a 135i than a M3. Yes, I am nuts.


I'm with you on this one. With a little tuning the 135i will easily match the new M3. If I wanted a V8 I would want one with at least 500 Horses


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

LuvThatSam said:


> It won't be the same for the US though.
> 
> It will most likely have less power and be regulated to US standards.
> 
> :thumbdwn:


3.8 Liter twin-turbo with 450 HP is nothing to sneeze at. That is stock with catalysts and all. With minor tuning you will have 600 Horses on that car. More from Road & Track..
http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=12&article_id=5839


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I really don't like the looks of the new M3 (which looks like a ricer got a hold of a perfectly nice 335i) on so many levels, so the fact that the GTR is ugly isn't really a downside. Performance-wise, I'll expect the GTR to be quicker on most tracks than the M3. Still, I'd consider a 135i over either because I'm not buying a pure track toy. If I was and was going to spend that kind of money, it'd be an Exige, Z06, or used 996 GT3.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I won't know until I sit and drive both. They are definitely competitors for my money on a daily driver. I can't believe they're making it a Nissan (Infiniti dealers are better) and I'm spoiled by my e90's high-tech-ness (BT, CA, Nav, ...).


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Penforhire said:


> I won't know until I sit and drive both. They are definitely competitors for my money on a daily driver. I can't believe they're making it a Nissan (Infiniti dealers are better) and I'm spoiled by my e90's high-tech-ness (BT, CA, Nav, ...).


I can't wait to test drive both of them, especially the new Skyline.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, the GTR as posted at the beginning of the thread *IS* coming to the US. 

As for the M3 looking like a ricer got a hold of it, well, that really leaves the GTR out there even further. Dunno, would have to drive them both.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Going by appearance, the Nissan's vicious looking. The M3...laughably awful. It's an uglier version of the already awkward e92. 

By performance...GTR should be more involving. Dunno its weight but is it that much heavier than that piggy 3600 lbs M3?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Going by appearance, the Nissan's vicious looking. The M3...laughably awful. It's an uglier version of the already awkward e92.
> 
> By performance...GTR should be more involving. Dunno its weight but is it that much heavier than that piggy 3600 lbs M3?


I think the new Skyline looks great from what I have seen in the pictures. The M3 is one of those things that has to grow on you over a period of time. It just is not as viscious looking or exotic looking as the new Skyline. I can see all the Vette owners in panic mode when this new Skyline gets released.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Why would vette owners panic over a car that'll cost about $25K more? Or do you mean C6 Z06 owners, whose cars will still rip the GTR a new hole (more power & much less weight)?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> If I was and was going to spend that kind of money, it'd be an Exige, Z06, or used 996 GT3.


+1.

For over $70k, any one of the above. Most likely, a used GT3 just for the animalistic streak in it...


----------



## Timothy22 (Aug 28, 2007)

I also like Skyline...


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

The new M3 has 9 out of 10.
Sadly the 1 wrong one is that Mitsubishi Eclipse hood bulge.

Way to ruin the M3 hood BMW. 

In the sporty dept I say *Mcoupe*. Screw the other 2.


----------

